# MSM?



## TheGermanShedder (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anyone give their dog MSM? What are your experiences with it?


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes. In a nutshell, it supports the soft/connective tissues. There are MSM supplements for humans, horses, and dogs. I was getting pure MSM from an herbalist, where I knew the quality was good. It came in a powder and I mixed it into juice or the dogs' food.

It can cause digestive upset...it does this to me and to one of our dogs. It's effectiveness depends on each individual body. Some report miracles and then others report no improvement.

I'd say it certainly has helped Myrika, who has severe/advanced hip dysplasia at the age of 2. It is a preventative for the Goldies. I think the glucosamine and bee pollen has helped Myrika more than the MSM.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I give it in their Synovi G3. I don't know if it's the total formula or just that helping...but it has seemed to work well for them. Among other things!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I GIVE MY 7 1/2 YR OLD MALE GSD MSM EVERY DAY. IT SEEMS TO CAUSE NO UPSET TUMMY AND AFTER ABOUT 7 DAYS HELPED A LOT! HE ALSO GETS 2 FISH OIL, 2 GLUCOSAMINE/CHRONDROITIN, AND A MULTI VITAMIN. HE DID VERY WELL ON THAT. WE HAVE NOW STARTED PREVICOX EVERY OTHER DAY (PRESCRIPTION DRUG) THAT HAS TURNED HIM BACK INTO A PUPPY.


----------



## modacran (Oct 17, 2008)

I give MSM along with Glucosamine/chondroitin, Vit. C and Omega 3 to my 10 1/2 year old and 9 year old. The 9 yo still plays Frisbee and the 10 1/2 yo (who is a totally blind rescue) runs right along with her.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It makes my GSD pee like crazy -- I think he might be allergic or sensitive to excessive sulfur. I do give it to my mixed breed every day -- she seems to do well onit.


----------

